# Shopping alone



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

While I still have a lot to go with eating out in public (I doubt I'll ever fully be able to do that one, especially alone...) I did manage to go into a store the other day. 100% by myself. I browsed, and I got some new shirts, and paid for it myself. It sounds really silly typing it out... the average person does this all the time with no problems. However, this was a huge accomplishment for me. It was... oddly nice.

The cashiers were nice, the store was oddly empty... it was almost relaxing and sort of like retail therapy... in more ways than one. =)

One small step, no matter how small, still puts you in the right direction and will make you feel good about yourself. I try to think of that day when I'm having a rough one with SA. Like tonight for example.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aww good for you!

I bet your new clothes look great! :boogie

I miss shopping !


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I've always wondered about the fear of eating in public. Apparently its fairly common in people with SA, but I've never felt it. In fact, I like it because it gives me something to do instead of potentially standing around. Is it a fear of your manners being judged? A fear that people will judge what you're eating?

Good job on the shopping part!


----------



## WakaxWaka (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello 

Weldone that was a big step.

I don't think I could ever do that.
I'd be to scared. soo that's good that you done that!


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

Haha, good for you, mate


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

that's wonderful! sometimes I get very nervous in stores so totally relate! =)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats on your triumph! :yay


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Good for you! 

Yeah, shopping by yourself before the stores get busy is actually pretty enjoyable.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

wxolue said:


> I've always wondered about the fear of eating in public. Apparently its fairly common in people with SA, but I've never felt it. In fact, I like it because it gives me something to do instead of potentially standing around. Is it a fear of your manners being judged? A fear that people will judge what you're eating?
> 
> Good job on the shopping part!


Well, in my opinion, I think eating out in public revolves around (at least a little) the fact people are judged... a lot... by how much they weigh. I still got quite a bit of pregnancy weight left on me (working on it... lost about 20lbs so far.). People can be rather cruel when it comes to eating, even though everyone... no matter how big or how thin... has to do it to survive. I used to have a touch of an eating disorder in my younger years. I worded it like that because there are lots of people that had anorexia much worse than I did, but I was obsessed with my weight. It wasn't bad enough where I needed to be hospitalized, but it was still annoying and had quite the impact on my life.

I started skipping lunch and breakfast in elementary school, so I never really had the chance to eat around people much either. I'm sure that didn't help my situation with eating in public.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's awesome, way to go.


----------



## azmo (Jul 8, 2010)

Gratz 
If there's something you can't do, try it once and it'll be easier next time 
About eating in public:
I hate it when theres people about 13-17 years around, I always get a feeling I'm being watched at. I just have something against teenagers, maybe because they often act so ``gangsta``


----------



## Jaynie (Jun 7, 2010)

Excellent! It might sound silly to you when it's something other people don't think twice about, but in my experience congratulating oneself for ones triumphs really helps (I think it changes the focus away from the anxious thoughts...)


----------

